

Eight (No, Nine) Problems With Big Data - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/07/opinion/eight-no-nine-problems-with-big-data.html

======
001sky
_To select an example more or less at random, a book review that the actor Rob
Lowe recently wrote for this newspaper contained nine trigrams such as
“dumbed-down escapist fare” that had never before appeared anywhere in all the
petabytes of text indexed by Google. To witness the limitations that big data
can have with novelty, Google-translate “dumbed-down escapist fare” into
German and then back into English: out comes the incoherent “scaled-flight
fare.”_

== Amusing anecdote.

